# Which team will win Super Bowl XXXIX?



## Goodsport (Jan 24, 2005)

And why? 


-G


----------



## Goodsport (Jan 24, 2005)

Pittsburgh losing the AFC Championship game prevented what would've been just the third intra-state Super Bowl in history. 

The two intra-state Super Bowls were Super Bowl XXV (New York Giants vs. Buffalo Bills) and Super Bowl XXIX (San Francisco 49ers vs. San Diego Chargers).


-G


----------



## drothgery (Jan 24, 2005)

I voted for the Pats, because by any rational statistical analysis, they're better than the Eagles (though not all that much better; by FootballOutsiders' DVOA, it's the #1 team in the NFL vs. the #4 team). That's not keeping me from cheering for McNabb & company, though.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 24, 2005)

Goodsport said:
			
		

> Pittsburgh losing the AFC Championship game prevented what would've been just the third intra-state Super Bowl in history.
> 
> The two intra-state Super Bowls were Super Bowl XXV (New York Giants vs. Buffalo Bills) and Super Bowl XXIX (San Francisco 49ers vs. San Diego Chargers).




It's kind of hard.

There's Jets or Bills vs. Giants (New York, though the Jets and Giants technically play in New Jersey), Chiefs vs. Rams (Missouri), Chargers or Raiders v. 49ers (California), Texans vs. Cowboys (Texas), Jaguars or Dolphins v. Bucs (Florida), and Steelers vs. Eagles (Pennsylvania). Redskins v. Ravens might qualify on a technicality, too; the Redskins actually play in Maryland. Interestingly, the only state with two or more teams where an intra-state Super Bowl is impossible is Ohio (both the Browns and Bengals are in the AFC).


----------



## Pseudonym (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm for the Patriots out of home team loyalty, even if they had a far worse record and stats than the Eagles.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Jan 24, 2005)

There was no choice for "football is lame, I'm going inside to roll to see if my character gets drunk"


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jan 24, 2005)

Bill Belichek has two weeks to prepare for the Eagles.  The Pats will win!


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jan 24, 2005)

AFC dominance continues.


----------



## Laurel (Jan 24, 2005)

Going with the underdogs -EAGLES

They should have stuck to thier fly eagles fly instead of pulling this out:
One City, One Team, One Dream, 1

I think they actually have a shot.  It will not be an easy win for either team, and I must say it would have been cool for so many reasons if Pittsburgh had won.

It was cool these last two games to see an actual TEAM of the Philly Eagles.  The entire regular season it was TO's game or McNabb's win or some other single player.  These games it has been the entire team offense and defense that made those wins possible.  I just hope TO playing will not have them backtrack to the times of single players.


----------



## diaglo (Jan 24, 2005)

i think the team scoring the most points will win.


----------



## Felix (Jan 24, 2005)

> AFC dominance continues.



And to think that I was naive enough 8 years ago to say "Gee, I'm kind of tired of always seeing the NFC win. It's been what... since 83? I hope the AFC has at least one good team next year."

And that did it. Sigh.

As for Pats v Eagles, I vote for "Both Mangled and Killed."


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 24, 2005)

Pats, but that's just because I'd like to see the Eagles win. For some reason, I always pick the wrong team to cheer for. Maybe it has something to do with the fact that the Superbowl is the only football game I ever watch.


----------



## d20Dwarf (Jan 24, 2005)

Patriots will win.

They are statistically better because they are better individually at every position on the field, with the exception of defensive end (hey, they only use TWO!  ) and *maybe* safety. If T.O. plays then the Eagles also have an edge at #1 receiver, but it might cause Mitchell and Pinkston to revert to the shrinking violets they were for most of the season. With the exception of a couple of plays, I think Atlanta didn't scheme their runs very well, which made the Philly defense look more ironclad than it really is. I think Corey Dillon will shred them, pumped that his move to the Pats paid dividends the very first year. And really, no defense has shown the consistent ability to stop the Pats' attack. On offense, I don't think Philly's "screen and bomb" style will work against the Pats' odd 2-6-3 defensive scheme.

Patriots 27
Eagles 16


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 24, 2005)

So, what is the correct roman numeral for the 2006 game?


----------



## Stone Angel (Jan 24, 2005)

Gotta go with the Pats I just don't think that the Eagle match up matter of Fact I don't really think that the NFC really matched up against the AFC all the well at all. But that is for the pro bowl. 

I really would love to see the eagles win because I like McNaab but I really like the Patriots attitude goin into the game. 

The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## msd (Jan 24, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> So, what is the correct roman numeral for the 2006 game?




Isn't 40 XL?


----------



## Crothian (Jan 24, 2005)

Patriots though I was looking forwad to seeing the Steelers...


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jan 24, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Patriots though I was looking forwad to seeing the Steelers...





At least we can say that the Steelers did something this year that not even the Patriots or Eagles could do....beat the Pittsburgh Steelers.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Jan 24, 2005)

Go Eagles! 

Why?

Mostly cuz they are my favorite team! 

That's as good a reason as any, I figure.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 24, 2005)

Stone Angel said:
			
		

> Gotta go with the Pats I just don't think that the Eagle match up matter of Fact I don't really think that the NFC really matched up against the AFC all the well at all. But that is for the pro bowl.




It didn't; the only NFC team in the top 10 is... the Eagles. My guess is that we'll see a rare close Super Bowl, but New England will win; the factors that helped NE dominate against the Colts (bad weather, the "can't beat the Pats" monkey on their back) and the Steelers (rookie QB, Cowher's poor record in the AFC Championship) won't be an issue with the Eagles. My hope is that Philly will win, but the numbers say that the Pats are a bit better.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 24, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> At least we can say that the Steelers did something this year that not even the Patriots or Eagles could do....beat the Pittsburgh Steelers.




Hey, only team to beat both teams in the super bowl......


----------



## d20Dwarf (Jan 24, 2005)

msd said:
			
		

> Isn't 40 XL?




Oooh, maybe more gamers will start taking an interest in football once it's available in XL. 


---XXXL Wil


----------



## Krug (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks like most folks not giving the Eagles much of a shot...


----------



## Welverin (Feb 2, 2005)

d20Dwarf said:
			
		

> They are statistically better because they are better individually at every position on the field, with the exception of defensive end (hey, they only use TWO!  ) and *maybe* safety.




There’s no maybe about it, the Eagles safeties are better, in fact they’re entire secondary is better, and that’s when the Pats are all healthy, which they’re not.



			
				Krug said:
			
		

> Looks like most folks not giving the Eagles much of a shot...




That's because most people are quite enamored with the Pats (the lack of respect thing is laughable) and are under rating the Eagles.

Mind you I’m not saying the Eagles are better or that they’ll definitely win, but if this game isn’t close I’ll be surprised.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 2, 2005)

THe Pats also fought two of the best teams in the NFL to get to the superbowl, the Eagles...did not.  The toughest game the Eagles played was verse the AFC, the PAts had a much tougher road......


----------



## GlassJaw (Feb 2, 2005)

So there was another thread.  My bad.   :\ 

Go Pats!!


----------



## Crothian (Feb 3, 2005)

Adult Swim takes Phily, but I guess Dave takes the Pats...who's dave??


----------



## BOZ (Feb 3, 2005)

he's not here, man.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 3, 2005)

I vote Pats by 35 - 20.

Not that I'll bother watching as its in the middle of the night for us in the UK and usually a fairly dull game.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 3, 2005)

So I have to say if the eagles pull this off they should get lots of applause.

They have added an ex-eagle back into the roster, and they have added Westbrook to special teams on top of all the other plays he has to run......  but still hopefull and dreaming- GO EAGLES!!!!

For those of you who watched the NFC champ. game the young boy who sang the national anthem is from the Philly area and is blind.  The Eagles apparently gave him tickets for hima nd his family to head to Jacksonville.  Apparently he has sung at a few games and some of the players consider him good luck.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Feb 4, 2005)

The one that gets the most points!

Thank you!  Thank you!  I'll be here all week!

I can also tell you the score of the game right now before it starts!


----------



## BOZ (Feb 4, 2005)

it's tied.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Feb 4, 2005)

I voted Eagles, cause they totally won the Battle Of Five Armies and rescued Gandalf, Frodo, and Sam.

I don't know much about sports. I think I once hit a slapshot in cross court for a three-point home run, but I had to slide into the wicket for the birdie, and then it was my serve. My opponent picked up the spare with a behind the back fake and got a touchdown.


----------



## EricNoah (Feb 4, 2005)

Uh ... I had to look at the poll just to know who was even playing.  And then read the responses to figure out which teams those logos refered to.  

So I'm guessing "Seattle Seahawks" will go all the way!

Edit: Oh, wait, I used to live in New England (sorta -- New York state's part of New England, right?) -- so that's who I'm voting for.


----------



## d20Dwarf (Feb 4, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> THe Pats also fought two of the best teams in the NFL to get to the superbowl, the Eagles...did not.  The toughest game the Eagles played was verse the AFC, the PAts had a much tougher road......




Yes, the Eagles played the Steelers in Week 9 and lost 27-3...with a healthy, complete roster. The Patriots held the Colts to 3 points...that was no fluke (well, ok, maybe a little bit )...and dominated the Steelers. If they continue to play that well this weekend, then the Eagles don't stand a chance. I think New England's D will totally confuse McNabb, who is not good at reading defenses to begin with. Philly's best chance to score is if Westbrook can break off a huge run, either on the ground or on a screen. McNabb will throw 2 INTs, though, and Brady will throw 0, which will be a huge hump to overcome.

Halftime score
NE 13
Philly 3

Final Score
NE 30
Philly 13


----------



## Welverin (Feb 4, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> THe Pats also fought two of the best teams in the NFL to get to the superbowl, the Eagles...did not.  The toughest game the Eagles played was verse the AFC, the PAts had a much tougher road......




Um, what does that have to do with it? What matters is who is the better team this week and who plays better, not who the better loser was a game or two ago. Plus from what I saw in the Colts game that hardly qualifies as a tough game.

Anyway you can use that as a reason the Pats will lose, after all they've had to ecxpend more effort and have gotten more beat up, thus making them less likely to win.

There are plenty of good reasons to pick the Pats to win, I don't think this is one of them.



			
				d20Dwarf said:
			
		

> Yes, the Eagles played the Steelers in Week 9 and lost 27-3...with a healthy, complete roster. The Patriots held the Colts to 3 points...that was no fluke (well, ok, maybe a little bit )...and dominated the Steelers. If they continue to play that well this weekend, then the Eagles don't stand a chance. I think New England's D will totally confuse McNabb, who is not good at reading defenses to begin with. Philly's best chance to score is if Westbrook can break off a huge run, either on the ground or on a screen. McNabb will throw 2 INTs, though, and Brady will throw 0, which will be a huge hump to overcome.
> 
> Halftime score
> NE 13
> ...




You’re Merril Hoge, aren’t you?


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 5, 2005)

Dr. Anomalous said:
			
		

> I think I once hit a slapshot in cross court for a three-point home run, but I had to slide into the wicket for the birdie, and then it was my serve. My opponent picked up the spare with a behind the back fake and got a touchdown.



GGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAALLLLLL!

 

Pats by 12.5 - two large at stake...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Feb 5, 2005)

It doesn't matter to me either way..... I don't care much for either team.


----------



## Aeolius (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm hoping Anheuser-Busch gets 3 out of the top 5 commercials.

   As for the parts in-between the commercials; I have never had an interest in sports and actively dislike football.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Feb 5, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> GGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAALLLLLL!
> 
> 
> 
> Pats by 12.5 - two large at stake...





How can you possibly win?  The pats won;t be able to score a 1/2 point!  You fool!  You've fallen for one of the classic blunders! 

And BOZ -


----------



## johnsemlak (Feb 5, 2005)

> Which team will win Super Bowl XXXIX?




The Bears


----------



## RigaMortus (Feb 5, 2005)

Dr. Anomalous said:
			
		

> I voted Eagles, cause they totally won the Battle Of Five Armies and rescued Gandalf, Frodo, and Sam.




That is just toooo funny...  LOL


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 5, 2005)

Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> How can you possibly win?  The pats won;t be able to score a 1/2 point!  You fool!  You've fallen for one of the classic blunders!



 

Aaaaauuugh! I knew that sounded too good to be true!

Next thing you know I'll be involved in a land war in Asia.


----------



## Goodsport (Feb 6, 2005)

Today's the day! 


-G


----------



## Crothian (Feb 6, 2005)

ya, all this hype for nothing....better be a good game...


----------



## Goodsport (Feb 6, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, all this hype for nothing....better be a good game...




If the game hasn't been played yet, how do you know all this hype was for nothing? 


-G


----------



## Crothian (Feb 6, 2005)

well, haven't seen any reason to think otherwise


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 6, 2005)

Okay, Corey, daddy needs a new pair of shoes...


----------



## Crothian (Feb 6, 2005)

I heard a rumor that game might actually be starting.....


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 7, 2005)

Donovan McAirball is in the hizzouse...


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 7, 2005)

Do you think the AD at Notre Dame is having second thoughts yet?


----------



## Crothian (Feb 7, 2005)

And again the Eagles defense holds.....and so does the PAtriots...and then the Eagles...and then the Patriots....looking like last year....


----------



## Stone Angel (Feb 7, 2005)

Eagles on the board, good, good, game!


The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 7, 2005)

D-Mac is really walking the tightrope...I'm reminded of Nuke Laloosh: "18 strikeouts, a new league record. 18 walks, another new league record."

Either he's threading the needle or he has no idea where the ball is going.


----------



## Nifft (Feb 7, 2005)

I grew up in Maine, therefore the Patriots will win.

 -- N


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 7, 2005)

Wait, was that a second screen or a replay of the first one?


----------



## johnsemlak (Feb 7, 2005)

eagles go ahead, and their offense is looking better overall


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 7, 2005)

Not a fumble.


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 7, 2005)

Corey! Corey! Corey! Corey! Corey!


----------



## Crothian (Feb 7, 2005)

that was a fumble.....


----------



## Stone Angel (Feb 7, 2005)

tie game with an easy pass, I also think it was fumble.


The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## Stone Angel (Feb 7, 2005)

eeeewww possible injury to the pats secondary, might be a factor.


The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## Crothian (Feb 7, 2005)

and halftime...not the most exciting of games......


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 7, 2005)

Stone Angel said:
			
		

> tie game with an easy pass, I also think it was fumble.



That pass only looked easy because the back gave the flanker a step - coming across the field with the ball like that is tougher than it looks.

The play with the Pat stripped of the ball after his knee touched was not a fumble - Brady didn't have control of the ball when he went down, so yeah, that was a fumble.


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 7, 2005)

Stone Angel said:
			
		

> eeeewww possible injury to the pats secondary, might be a factor.



Yeah, that's not good - separated shoulder?


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 7, 2005)

McNabbed...


----------



## Wormwood (Feb 7, 2005)

Go Pats!

(extremely drunk)_

ps. boring ass commercials this year.


----------



## Wormwood (Feb 7, 2005)

...except for the Americquest cat slaughter one., that was teh goods.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 7, 2005)

the War of the World spot was good...not sure if the movie will be though.....


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 7, 2005)

...and once again Adam Vinatieri's foot looms large over the game.


----------



## Mystery Man (Feb 7, 2005)

Why is Joe Buck so fracking stupid?


----------



## Crothian (Feb 7, 2005)

Mystery Man said:
			
		

> Why is Joe Buck so fracking stupid?




what are you referrign too?


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 7, 2005)

The Pats have got to stop backing themselves up with penalties, and Dillon's got to break loose.

Gotta give the Eagles credit for hanging tough.


----------



## Mystery Man (Feb 7, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> what are you referrign too?




Venting. The guy is just a talking head. He opens his mouth, stupid stuff comes out.


----------



## Davelozzi (Feb 7, 2005)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Edit: Oh, wait, I used to live in New England (sorta -- New York state's part of New England, right?) -- so that's who I'm voting for.




I'm not sure if that was a serious question or not, but no, New York is definately not part of New England.  Occassionally you hear folks pretending that some areas of Upstate NY are part of New England, but in my opinion it's analogous to people pretending that Canada is part of the U.S.


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 7, 2005)

Mystery Man said:
			
		

> Venting. The guy is just a talking head. He opens his mouth, stupid stuff comes out.



It's the Fox Effect - sort of like an illithid, but without the munching.


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 7, 2005)

Pats need a stop here...and another score would cover my bet... ...YES! nice pick, Brewski!


----------



## Crothian (Feb 7, 2005)

ya, that interception just might seal the deal


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 7, 2005)

That was D-Mac's best thrown ball of the night.


----------



## GentleGiant (Feb 7, 2005)

Ahem... now it just got scary... but I'm still confident in my Patriots. Heh...


----------



## Stone Angel (Feb 7, 2005)

AAAAANNNNNNNDDDD   Holy crap this years bowl was actually a game and exciting. 

Good job to the Pats, the first Dynasty of the 2000's! 

Suprised that Branch and Brady weren't Co-MVP's though. 

Congrats to philly fans, for a great game, and what an effort by TO gives me a new respect for the man. 

And now my life is over untill baseball and NBA playoffs start.


The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## GlassJaw (Feb 7, 2005)

> Congrats to philly fans




I'm not sure I would congratulate their fans, considering they weren't exactly good losers.

Some random thoughts about the game:

I don't like TO but he is the real deal.

McNabb = overrated.  He's a very inaccurate passer.  Most of the balls he threw were just up for grabs.

Memo to NFL coaches - learn how to manage the clock.  It's embarassing.

I'm really glad Branch got MVP.  Rodney was a good second choice but there's no way he would get the votes.

I love the Beatles but the halftime show was a snooze-fest.

And so the dynasty begins...


----------



## Sanker The Mighty (Feb 7, 2005)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I would congratulate their fans, considering they weren't exactly good losers.
> 
> Some random thoughts about the game:
> 
> ...






After reading this I realize that you know nothing.


----------



## GentleGiant (Feb 7, 2005)

Sanker The Mighty said:
			
		

> After reading this I realize that you know nothing.



Awww, did someone's favourite team loose yesterday?


----------



## GlassJaw (Feb 7, 2005)

> After reading this I realize that you know nothing.




Care to enlighten us then, oh bearer of easy criticism?

Oh roll eyes smiley how I need you so!!


----------



## Laurel (Feb 7, 2005)

Pats won- with lots of mistakes, but the Eagles worst enemy at the end of the second and the end of the forth was thier own VERY VERY poor clock management.... they let seconds just waste away!!!! GRRRRRR!!!!!  They just sort of gave up, and then didn't have the push to get those last three.  THey had wasted too much time already.  I was very surprised at Andy's non-agressive style however.  It has been shown that they way to beat the Pats is to suprise them like Miami or shake things up.  What pushed Philli into the lead the last games of the Playoffs was his agressive push and style.  Oh well.....

Congrats Pats fans -#4 Superbowl.  

See you next year


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 7, 2005)

Yay, Patriots! Boston is really doing well so far this millenium.  

We didn't think it was an especially exciting game, though. I dunno, maybe I'm just comparing it to the Red Sox games, but it seems that this was a lot less impressive than last year's Superbowl!


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Feb 7, 2005)

I think the Patriots will win!  I'm convinced!

When is the game anyway?


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 7, 2005)

Ah. Clearly your psychic power is postcognition.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Feb 7, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Ah. Clearly your psychic power is postcognition.








More like indiffernition. I tried following the NFL for a couple of seasons but just couldn't into it.


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 7, 2005)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> McNabb = overrated.  He's a very inaccurate passer.  Most of the balls he threw were just up for grabs.



Last night somewhere around 7:30 EST I wrote:


			
				The Shaman said:
			
		

> D-Mac is really walking the tightrope...I'm reminded of Nuke Laloosh: "18 strikeouts, a new league record. 18 walks, another new league record."
> 
> Either he's threading the needle or he has no idea where the ball is going.



I don't think he's overrated but questions about McNabb's accuracy and defense reading still linger after the biggest game of his career so far.

Give credit to Belichick and Co. too, though, for giving the Eagles some different looks on D.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Feb 8, 2005)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I would congratulate their fans, considering they weren't exactly good losers.
> 
> Some random thoughts about the game:
> 
> ...




Yup. VERY BAD time management by the Eagles led to helping them lose the game.

McNabb- Overrated just like alot of other players out there.

I watched the first 2 mins (or so) of the halftime show and decided that checking wotc boards was alot more interesting than Paul McCartney's boring self up on stage. I've seen more animation from the use of Animate Dead than this guy! Goes to show what happens when the "Geritol Generation" rears up and gripes (although I betcha some of them liked the "stunt" from last year.......   )

Most of the ads sucked, IMO. The only good ones were by Nationwide, Diet Pepsi and Lays Potato Chips. The rest were a snooze-fest. Ford went too over the top with that ad for their new car (the frozen stiff in the open convertable in Fargo). Cadillac did a nifty effect ad for their new cars. Careerbuilder overdid it with the monkeys bit. It was like "OK, I. Get. The. Point. Not. To. Use. Your. Site. To. Find. A. Job.)


----------



## Mark (Feb 8, 2005)

Congrats to the Pats (fans)!


----------



## drothgery (Feb 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> McNabb- Overrated just like alot of other players out there.




He was the #2 passer in the NFL this year, behind Peyton Manning, according to the NFL's rating system. He's not the first great quarterback to look bad against the Pats defense, and at least McNabb offset this to some degree by looking good to great on the Eagles three scoring drives (and 95% of one non-scoring drive).


----------



## d20Dwarf (Feb 8, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> He was the #2 passer in the NFL this year, behind Peyton Manning, according to the NFL's rating system. He's not the first great quarterback to look bad against the Pats defense, and at least McNabb offset this to some degree by looking good to great on the Eagles three scoring drives (and 95% of one non-scoring drive).




Yes, McNabb FINALLY had a good year at QB. It's really a Boy Who Cried Wolf syndrome at this point, though.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 8, 2005)

d20Dwarf said:
			
		

> Yes, McNabb FINALLY had a good year at QB. It's really a Boy Who Cried Wolf syndrome at this point, though.




He's had good years in the past (though his accuracy had some problems). Between finally getting a quality #1 reciever in Owens, and more improvement than anyone can really expect of someone in their sixth year, he had a great year this year, and if Peyton Manning hadn't been shattering records in Indy, he likely would have been MVP.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 8, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> He's had good years in the past (though his accuracy had some problems). Between finally getting a quality #1 reciever in Owens, and more improvement than anyone can really expect of someone in their sixth year, he had a great year this year, and if Peyton Manning hadn't been shattering records in Indy, he likely would have been MVP.




I don't know, he had a great year but so did that QB of the Vikings who no talked about either


----------



## d20Dwarf (Feb 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I don't know, he had a great year but so did that QB of the Vikings who no talked about either




Culpepper? I hear they gave him the Air award, but then took it back...*rimshot*


----------



## ph34r (Feb 8, 2005)

Woot!


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Feb 8, 2005)

And now to demonstrate my own massive knowledge (?) of sports - The last time I went to see any game involving professional teams it wa the Red Sox vs. the Patriots, playing basketball.

Seriously, it was a game for charity, the high point was when Grogin caught the basketball, tucked it under his arm, took three or four steps, then stopped dead as the ref came out blowing his whistle.  Both the ref and Grogin were laughing so hard they shook as he handed over the ball.

The Auld Grump


----------

